# What the hell???



## 1parkour (Jun 18, 2009)

This isn't fair

please don't ban me again im not spamming, honest

I don't know what i did wrong

Please can you unban me?

I havn't done anything wrong

Peace!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Bye.


----------



## 1parkour (Jun 18, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Bye.


What do you mean bye?

Please unban me im a genuin person.

I just came on here for some advice and i get banned for no reason

Just doesn't seem fair


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

These cnuts cant handle the fact that ukm has a helpful atmosphere and try their best to pollute the air.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to tell your story that bad then write a book about it like everyone else...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Who were you when you got banned and what was your post about..?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You're obviously using the same IP address as our troll friend from before, therefore you're getting banned, most likely because you are indeed him/her/it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Who were you when you got banned and what was your post about..?


his mother wouldnt tuck him in at bed so he killed her

i think its the same bloke, i only read the thread title


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ya...I thought at first he might have been someone else but he quickly got banned again and then I realized it was the other fella...good thing the Mods are enforcing the rules...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i would really stop creating new accounts, you are only fueling the fire by the looks of it!!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe it was one of your 12other posts?

and missbc is right, stop


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Keep rejoining and i will personally hunt you down with a pitchfork then ram it up your ar*e.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

WRT said:


> Keep rejoining and i will personally hunt you down with a pitchfork then ram it up your ar*e.


If you want some company mate........


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

WRT said:


> Keep rejoining and i will personally hunt you down with a patchfork then ram it up your ar*e.


whats a patchfork?

:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> whats a patchfork?
> 
> :confused1: :whistling:


hahaha i was going to ask that but he edited it

nice work on being faster then him


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Welcome


 :lol:

Can't believe he tried again


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

burn the troll


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

iron head case said:


> Welcome


lol


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

who isit?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Keep rejoining and i will personally hunt you down with a pitchfork then ram it up your ar*e.


sounds kinky :laugh:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

does Vbulletin not have a ban ip address feature in the admin panel? It used to when I had a vbulletin forum... cos this ballbag is getting seriously irritating.... What was the name of his street again????

Anyone fancy a trip to manchester???


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Remember mate glasgow kiss


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> does Vbulletin not have a ban ip address feature in the admin panel? It used to when I had a vbulletin forum... cos this ballbag is getting seriously irritating.... What was the name of his street again????
> 
> Anyone fancy a trip to manchester???


:thumbup1:im in


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

is it that doyley freak that got banned??


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> does Vbulletin not have a ban ip address feature in the admin panel? It used to when I had a vbulletin forum... cos this ballbag is getting seriously irritating.... What was the name of his street again????
> 
> Anyone fancy a trip to manchester???


count me in aswell, il go swarzanegger on the cnut


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Eklektik said:


> does Vbulletin not have a ban ip address feature in the admin panel? It used to when I had a vbulletin forum... cos this ballbag is getting seriously irritating.... What was the name of his street again????
> 
> Anyone fancy a trip to manchester???


yes it does have a ban ip feature....


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

trip to manchester!


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

* quickley checks for next flight*


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Im In as long as i can botty beat him :thumb:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

its the mods you have got to convice


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

it must be the weathers thats been bringing all the freaks out the woodwork last few weeks


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

See if he can get a full red neg bar. He's half way there already lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

badboykilla said:


> Im trying but i don't know what else i can do
> 
> im being picked on, being called a troll and a scammer when i didn't even do anything wrong


shut up you little scamming troll!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shouldnt you be under a bridge harassing goats or something.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Shouldnt you be under a bridge harassing goats or something.


 :lol:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Shouldnt you be under a bridge harassing goats or something.


lmfao!!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Newbs must think this place is a haven for these:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just a hint to anyone banned.....keeping joining only p!sses us mods off, so you get banned again...

I was actually banned once, but sent an email apologizing and meant it....I wasn't sure about the rules so got banned for, well, I won't go into it. But an email, or pm to a mod, or owner will do more for someone getting back on, than rejoining. and we do discuss these things in the ML....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just run his name, then check all the other names to make sure he was banned.

He probably got banned no less than 6 times yesterday.

Each time he got more and more upset.

I treat it like a game, I enjoy it and he hates it.

But, in the end, he made his bed, now he has to sleep in it............LMAO........haaaa haaaa


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not one for inciting violence, but..............................let's find this c*nt and kick his f*ck in!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmao....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> just a hint to anyone banned.....keeping joining only p!sses us mods off, so you get banned again...
> 
> I was actually banned once, but sent an email apologizing and ment it....I wasn't sure about the rules so got banned for, well, I won't go into it. But an email, or pm to a mod, or owner will do more for someone getting back on, than rejoining. and we do discuss these things in the ML....


Fcuk...I can't beleive I'm actually gonna say this but That ^^^^^^ was a good post...maybe he will read it and do just that...I'm in no way question the mods and if this should be discussed in private I open any PM or tell me who and I will PM you but what was it he did that got him banned in the first place..? Again let me stressssssss....... I respect all of the mods and the decisions they have to make and I know it might look and or sound like I'm questioning their decision but I'm not...There must have been a reason for them to do it or they would not have...I must have just missed the one that originally got him banned...he's probably already burnt this candle from both ends but was it all really that bad..?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Cellarat....in all honesty I don't know why he got banned. I think it was spmethng to do with posting a thread about beating up his mum or something, but I may be totally wrong......


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Cellarat....in all honesty I don't know why he got banned. I think it was spmethng to do with posting a thread about beating up his mum or something, but I may be totally wrong......


It started with that and it just spiralled out of control, ffs about ten hours of yesterday seemed dedicated to that thread. 

I find it funny, it all depends on how the first couple of people react especially if its a known top member if he starts tearing a guy a new ass hole every one joins in but if the first couple of posts laugh it off then it goes no where. That probably made fvck all sense:rolleyes:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I get what you're saying dude...Many on this site jump on a bandwagon and don't express their own opinion.....I'd rather someone say what they think and annoy me than just go with the flow....

For instance, I had a fall out with cellarat once, yet respect him for saying what he meant and sticking to his guns....even though he was wrong:tongue:

Megatron also....

I know I'm not right 100% of the time....just 99.99999% of it.... :thumb:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> just a hint to anyone banned.....keeping joining only p!sses us mods off, so you get banned again...
> 
> *I was actually banned once*, but sent an email apologizing and meant it....I wasn't sure about the rules so got banned for, well, I won't go into it. But an email, or pm to a mod, or owner will do more for someone getting back on, than rejoining. and we do discuss these things in the ML....


Go on tell us all


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I was new and put up a link to a gh site so people could get it cheap....it got deleted and I got arsy about it so got banned. I mailed paul g and apologized and he let me back on.....


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I was new and put up a link to a gh site so people could get it cheap....it got deleted and I got arsy about it so got banned. I mailed paul g and apologized and he let me back on.....


...................here's me, :lol: thinking you might have angry at one point or another


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Me.....angry???? why, it seems like some people might think I have an anger issue or something.... :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Me.....angry???? why, it seems like some people might think I have an anger issue or something.... :lol:


.........well, I did hear you like a drink or 15 and have a passion of hate for a select minority- :lol:namely - those who live in caravans and stink of 5hit


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't hate any minority....only those who p!ss me off...There are good and bad in every walk of life...It's just that I tend to have a magnet for the bad ones attatched to me and they think they can push their luck......


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I don't hate any minority....only those who p!ss me off...There are good and bad in every walk of life...It's just that I tend to have a magnet for the bad ones attatched to me and they think they can push their luck......


Fair point bro. A good point raised.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

that doyle pr**k has been giving me neg reps

burn the troll !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> that doyle pr**k has been giving me neg reps
> 
> burn the troll !!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Mods am not tryin to tell you how to run a forum but why hasnt his IP address been banned? He's on NTL, which is cable so is a fixed IP address so its only him using it now, If it was a bt IP or anything it would be a roaming IP address so other users could have same one but with it being a fixed one theres no risk of banning other users inadvertantly...

He's just gonna keep coming back and its not gonna look great for new members


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you not think for one minute if we could ban the i.p address we would....But we only get a message telling us the i.p address has been registered again......but thanks for thinking we're useless fcukwits anyway.....


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> See if he can get a full red neg bar. He's half way there already lol


Aren't you banned from here already???

Just a suspicious mind....

but I have a sneaking suspicion that if the mods were to check your IP addy they would find you also have a ban!

PMSL at you posting on a thread about being banned....pot calling kettle black!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Do you not think for one minute if we could ban the i.p address we would....But we only get a message telling us the i.p address has been registered again......but thanks for thinking we're useless fcukwits anyway.....


It was a reasonable question, loads of forums have an IP ban feature.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And I gave a reasonable reply....not that it's any of your business, but thanks for showing your concern......


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Do you not think for one minute if we could ban the i.p address we would....But we only get a message telling us the i.p address has been registered again......but thanks for thinking we're useless fcukwits anyway.....


Thats why I asked if you could ban Ip addresses as the Vbulletin forum software that I used to use allowed it.... There was no suggestion at all that you're useless fcukwits.... just thought it was unusual that it cant be banned... maybe an admin tool rather than a moderator one....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Lorian has to do quite a bit of work tbh mate, but he seems too busy with other things at the moment but I know a lot of features stopped working when he switvhed servers....but he plans to sort it all out....But if we had the ability to ban i.p's rather than the users we would...in fact i bought up the very question in the mod lounge a while back and and was told that banning whole i.p's isn't a good idea as they can use an anonymiser anyway to get round it...and more than one address can use the same i.p...or something along those lines.....

But mate in all honesty...it is for the mods and we don't like to discuss mod lounge or our tools etc with members.....

And by the way...Tom is actually a useless fcukwit....I just didn't want people thinking I was one also, oh, so is pscarb also, and Robdoggy come to think of it.....


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

very true mate.... (the Ip bit not the fcukwit bit) lol....

understandable not wanting to talk about your tools to members.... who would want to know about the mods tools anyway? (apart from mrs weeman of course, and maybe hamster)

similar thing happened to us mate when we changed servers, everything went up the creek and we were left without a paddle, never quite worked out why it did that... prob bugs in the software or something....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So are you officially back or are you just waiting to get banned again.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So are you officially back or are you just waiting to get banned again. :wacko:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I gave you advice on what to do, and definitely what not to do....But you pay fcuk all attention to it...so now you will be fcuked off again....and every single time you join...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I thought he may have had abit of brains and actually sent an email explaining his actions.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Eklektik said:


> Mods am not tryin to tell you how to run a forum but why hasnt his IP address been banned? He's on NTL, which is cable so is a fixed IP address so its only him using it now, If it was a bt IP or anything it would be a roaming IP address so other users could have same one but with it being a fixed one theres no risk of banning other users inadvertantly...
> 
> He's just gonna keep coming back and its not gonna look great for new members


That is an admin feature.

We have a one touch ban and clean tool but if the person is only here less than 30 days it doesnt work.

Good job on the mods for handling this, I know many of them banned this dude not just one.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I think Lorian has to do quite a bit of work tbh mate, but he seems too busy with other things at the moment but I know a lot of features stopped working when he switvhed servers....but he plans to sort it all out....But if we had the ability to ban i.p's rather than the users we would...in fact i bought up the very question in the mod lounge a while back and and was told that banning whole i.p's isn't a good idea as they can use an anonymiser anyway to get round it...and more than one address can use the same i.p...or something along those lines.....
> 
> But mate in all honesty...it is for the mods and* we don't like to discuss mod lounge or our tools etc with members.....*
> 
> And by the way...Tom is actually a useless fcukwit....I just didn't want people thinking I was one also, oh, so is pscarb also, and Robdoggy come to think of it.....


Understood, the modship being the closed society that it is... but I'd just like to go on record to state that I bet you have a fkn fantastic tool Robsta, must rank pretty highly in the mod lounge pecking order!!!

:lol:

Is this that "diaz" cnt from yesterday that tried to shag his own mum or something?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I have the best tool without doubt...but Tom is the biggest tool by a long way:lol:


----------

